# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Low sex drive???

## fossilfuel7

I have been experienciing a low sex drive over the past year.

Can anyone recommend something that I can take besides prescription drugs like cialis and viagra that would help me out some?

----------


## ***xxx***

could be anything, including emotional/psychological problems. I d think about the status of my realtionship first, before I d try chemical enhancers...

----------


## fossilfuel7

My relationship is fine.

This has been happening to me gradually over the past 3 years.

So is there anything that you can get off of the shelf?

----------


## sorel_C

just go to the doc,, tell them you have weak erections,, and more likly then not they will give you either viagra or cialis,,

----------


## fossilfuel7

I am aware of viagra and cialis and my original question was is there something other than viagra or cialis that I can take?

Maybe a supplement or something.

----------


## sorel_C

> I am aware of viagra and cialis and my original question was is there something other than viagra or cialis that I can take?
> 
> Maybe a supplement or something.


Ohh sh**TT i completly didt read that part........... in that case you should hop on some viagra or cialis :2jk:

----------


## im83931

viagra and cialis arent for low sex drive anyway. They are for ED which may or may not be a side effect of low test. I dont know of anything no prescription

----------


## fossilfuel7

So then..there is nothing other than viagra and cialis then?

----------


## sorel_C

there is,, check out a health food store or gnc,,, i know they have a few herbal products that increase libido,,, i also heard tomkat and tribulis really got the mojo kicking and flowing,, but i dont have experince with those products,,, just word of mouth

----------


## fossilfuel7

> there is,, check out a health food store or gnc,,, i know they have a few herbal products that increase libido,,, i also heard tomkat and tribulis really got the mojo kicking and flowing,, but i dont have experince with those products,,, just word of mouth


Thanks for that info! I thought I heard about an herbal product too but was not sure.

If anyone else has anything else to recommend...please do.

----------


## Dick Pound

Tribulus is a good place to start.
Also check out a product called Horny Goat Weed.
It's been used in Chinese medicine for years.
Good stuff.

----------


## ironaddict69

Tribulus worked really well for me. So did Tongkat ali get something with a mix. I did tribuplex 750, me and everyone who tried it got really testy, and I had harder boners from that than I get from test.

----------


## fossilfuel7

> Tribulus worked really well for me. So did Tongkat ali get something with a mix. I did tribuplex 750, me and everyone who tried it got really testy, and I had harder boners from that than I get from test.




Hey Iron, can you tell me where you got the tribuplex at??

Thanks again for all the advice guys.

----------


## ironaddict69

Yeah I got it at mothers. MRM makes it.

----------


## fossilfuel7

> Yeah I got it at mothers. MRM makes it.


Thanks man!

----------


## dstackpole

yohimbe

----------


## hobbs9963

Try some kiwi. Maybe oysters.

----------


## Orion811

> Try some kiwi. Maybe oysters.


Oysters do help if you do them 24 hrs before a date. Get a dozen on the half shell.

----------


## lacey231

I'de get test, igf-1, estradiol, and dhea tested and try to get on something to take care of it. If you just want something otc MACA seems to be pretty good.

----------


## darkseed

> I have been experienciing a low sex drive over the past year.
> 
> Can anyone recommend something that I can take besides prescription drugs like cialis and viagra that would help me out some?



id go herbal brotha....something like horny goat weed.

----------


## whiteowl

cialis and viagra will help put some lead in your pencil but test enth will make you want to write the book....low test equals low drive....get to your doc....my wife was starting to take it personal....we put that issue behind us with test injections.....and you will find that once you get it balanced the C and V will probably not be necessary either.

----------


## inky-e

imo,ask your primary doc for bloodwork,check your testosterone level,when i was way heavy (330lbs at 5'11)my test level was low,but i still had a sex drive. after i lost 140lbs and got on aas.cip or any other test,i became and still am a freakin sex machine,i'd nail the ol lady sometimes 3to 4 times aday!my erections were so severe i hurt her a few times!good luck

----------


## R0BB0

> Try some kiwi. Maybe oysters.


I'm not so sure if those oysters have any effect, I had the same problem as you and bought a dozen of them; I eat them all in one go ...and only 8 of them worked ...............  :Smilie:

----------


## borntobeblue

ha ha thats funny robbo

----------

